# Cutting Board



## woody (Sep 25, 2004)

This is a cutting board I made for my daughter. It is made of Rocky Mountain Ash and African Cherry. The keepers on the ends are biscuited to the main lamination. I have been trying to route a dovetail mortise and through tennon but when I was told this was easier I tried it. It is much easier!

I used my router table and a bottom bit to form the drawer pull on the ends. The router bit is just showing above table top when I drop the board down and slide it to the stop. Then I raised the bit slowly to the desired dept. I avoided a possible mess had the bit been at full extension and then dropped the board into the bit.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks nice Woody - like the wood combination and drawer pull.


----------



## woody (Sep 25, 2004)

Thank you. I agree the wood types made the project.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

great looking cutting board woody!


----------

